
Why FreeBSD? - tachion
http://www.aikchar.me/blog/why-freebsd.html
======
brudgers
_FreeBSD is now my preferred OS for_ learning _UNIX_.

Different community shapes work for different people: Arch for some, Ubuntu
for me, FreeBSD for the author.

